# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Linux swap

## ckill

Что такое linux swap знаю что есть ф.с. ext2 ext3  можно создать linux swap что это...для чего это..

----------


## temujeenj

то-же само что и pagefile.sys для виндов

----------


## kestlx

Swap
Материал из Википедии — свободной энциклопедии


Своп (англ. swap) — виртуальная оперативная память, которая может быть представлена либо специальным разделом (partition) на жёстком диске, либо отдельным файлом на обычном разделе жёсткого диска.

Впрочем, винчестеры, как правило, работают намного медленнее, чем модули оперативной памяти, поэтому это "расширенное пространство" оперативной памяти будет работать медленнее.

В UNIX-подобных операционных системах SWAP обычно помещается на отдельный раздел жёсткого диска, что несколько быстрее, чем если SWAP находится в отдельном файле на обычном разделе.

SWAP, располагающийся в отдельном файле на обычном разделе называется Файл подкачки, своп-файл (от англ. swap file).

SWAP используется операционной системой для хранения данных и кода, не помещающихся в оперативную память и временно неиспользуемых.

Как правило, данные в SWAP хранятся постранично. Ядро операционной системы (по крайней мере, та его часть, которая отвечает за использование SWAP) всегда находится в оперативной памяти.

В случае необходимости операционная система всегда может поместить требуемую страницу из SWAP в оперативную память (как правило, поместив другую страницу из оперативной памяти в SWAP).

Из SWAP в некоторых случаях можно извлечь конфиденциальную информацию, использованную при работе. Поэтому при работе с секретными данными рекомендуется очищать SWAP при выходе из системы.

 Сколько места лучше выделить для SWAP

Возьмите объём всей установленной у Вас оперативной памяти и умножьте его на 2: это и будет подходящим размером для SWAP и это позволит Вам избежать фрагментации. Хотя Вы можете сделать SWAP и больше, но это имеет значительный смысл только если у Вас мало оперативной памяти и/или Вы собираетесь одновременно работать с большим количеством сильно потребляющих память приложений.

 Как лучше разместить раздел SWAP

Если Вы собираетесь сделать отдельный раздел для SWAP, при разбиении жёсткого диска, следует помнить, что SWAP раздел лучше всего разместить, во первых, в начале жёсткого диска (лучше всего сделать SWAP первым разделом), а во вторых, если у Вас больше одного жёсткого диска, раздел SWAP стоит разместить на том жёстком диске, к которому наиболее редкое обращение (например, жёсткий диск с архивами).

google - рулит

----------


## Trip

swap - это участок винчестера, который отделяется для "дополнительной памяти" типа как ОЗУ. Иногда компьютеру не хватает его ОЗУ и он вынужден прописывать адреса команд на альтернативной памяти swap. Это почти увеличение ОЗУ (только время считки на фактор 10 больше, чем с ОЗУ). По-моему так. Причём swap рекомендуется выставлять минимум такогоже размера как и ОЗУ.

----------


## str256

ток судя по статистике в отличие от винды если оперативы больше гига своп почти никогда не используется

----------

